# That's just your interpretation



## tellville (Jan 19, 2007)

How does one respond to the charge "that's just your interpretation" especially in regards to the doctrines of grace (but other issues as well)?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 19, 2007)

Have you been speaking to my MIL???


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 19, 2007)

With me it's my FIL.

I just take him to the Scriptures. Some things are so clear that to dispute them to me seems like arrogance. (Not that I am not also arrogant myself at times, please pray for me in this)


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 19, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> Have you been speaking to my MIL???



to which MrMerlin replied: 



MrMerlin777 said:


> With me it's my FIL.
> 
> I just take him to the Scriptures. Some things are so clear that to dispute them to me seems like arrogance. (Not that I am not also arrogant myself at times, please pray for me in this)



So... 

are your MIL and FIL married to each other, you two?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 19, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> to which MrMerlin replied:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Good one.

I'm sure you know the answer though


----------



## JohnV (Jan 19, 2007)

I had that problem once, big time. I think it helps to take a step back, and say things a bit slower. It doesn't help a whole lot to try to convince anyone that most of the big men of history were of the same opinion. 

How do you answer? Admit it. The problem is not that it is your opinnion. A problem may be there if your opinion is not a true one. What's wrong with having an opinion? And what's wrong with trying to have your opinion line up with truth to the best of your ability? There's nothing wrong with comparing opinion to opinion either. The time to answer smartly is when he or she says, "Well, I don't see things that way." Then you answer, "I know, that's what I'm trying to tell you."


----------

